# Non Alcoholic wine



## Yvonne1

Girls

I am still trying to go under the radar for not drinking as still have a month to go before I can tell!!!

So we have people over to dinner in the next week and want to have a bottle of non alcoholic wine in fridge that I can fill my glass up with and go undetected!!!

So question to you guys are:

1) I have found lots of different wines at 0.2% alcohol value - can I drink as much of this as if it were non alcholic wine?
2) Has anyone found a nice non Alcoholic wine that they would recommend?

thxs


----------



## bubbles

Assuming your in the UK tesco do a white and a rose. Wouldn't recommend the white myself it is very sweet with a slight fizz to it, remided me of lambrini. The rose was ok, the only other thing I could recommend is schloer it's really nice and looks like wine


----------



## XKatX

I have to be honest - I have spent a fortune trying non alcoholic wines. I have to say - don't bother. It really tastes rough. It's like fruit juice, but with a bizzare taste. Really not nice. I really thing you'd be better off either saying you're on anti-biotics and are feeling a bit dicky, or just going for something like Schloer.


----------



## Neecee

Schloer, Ame (pronouncee Am-ay), Flemish... they are the ones that come to me immediately. I don't drink so this is what we usually have.


----------



## Lu28

I think Schloer is fizzy isn't it? The bubbles might not go unnoticed.... One of the girls gave me a good tip about drinking a white wine spritzer and just topping it up with soda water....


----------



## alice&bump

you can drink loads of 0.2% wine, if you think about it, your average bottle's about 12% these days. i wouldnt recommend it tho, they all taste like piss! like other people have suggested i would say somethin like shloer, its well yummy!!


----------



## wishes

After a very large hunt i found this stuff by accident... it sounds horrible but is really nice and tastes just like a nice wine, maybe a bit apple juicey, but looks great in a wine glass too! :winkwink:

_Sainsbury's English White Grape & Elderflower Presse, Taste The Difference _


----------



## wishes

Also, this company were on one of the sky baby channels and the wine posh knobs couldnt tell the difference from these wines and normal ones. They specialise in getting wines from all over the world for diabetics and pregnant types!

*https://www.lono.co.uk/ *

enjoy :happydance:


----------



## Poppeteer

wishes said:


> After a very large hunt i found this stuff by accident... it sounds horrible but is really nice and tastes just like a nice wine, maybe a bit apple juicey, but looks great in a wine glass too! :winkwink:
> 
> _Sainsbury's English White Grape & Elderflower Presse, Taste The Difference _


i second that.... yummy!


----------

